# Rattling/Squeaking on my '09 Q7 panoramic sunroof?



## Niketalk1 (Jul 4, 2009)

Got my 2009 Q7 about two weeks ago and started to notice this squeaking/rattling right above the driver. It seems to be coming from the panoramic sunroof, worst when it's hot and slightly noticeable when it cools.
With that said, it leads me to believe it may have something to do with the Texas 100 degree heat that we experience so much down here causing some materials to expand?
I am going to take it in for service on Monday but wanted to see if anyone here on the board has experienced similar problems?
It also didn't help the fact that the stealership guy I spoke to was somewhat of an anus.


----------



## psr (Jul 3, 2009)

*Re: Rattling/Squeaking on my '09 Q7 panoramic sunroof? (Niketalk1)*

hello, i dont have that problem on my q7 (18k miles now), but i can recommend you to open your roof and clean the seals with some soapy water and dry it as soon as possible.
I had that problem with my BMW 530i, the rubber seal was too new and the texas heat was really hot and kept it soft and sticky and when the chassis flexes, it makes the sound of rubber sqeaking. there is probably just 1 little part of the seal thats causing the sound, so cleaning it helped clear up the sound.
hope that helps, the pano roof is the best during winter when the sky is always gloomy....


----------

